# It's Important to Back Up



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o312/EntwineX/Funnies/backup-your-computer.jpg


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 1, 2009)

Speaking of technology that can blow up, my set top box recently had a little problem in the 'bang, smoke' category. Can't say I anticipated that one! :eek2:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

gooblax said:


> Speaking of technology that can blow up, my set top box recently had a little problem in the 'bang, smoke' category. Can't say I anticipated that one! :eek2:



:yikes3:  Sorry to hear that Gooblax.


That is a funny joke Daniel-Son


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

What's a "set top box"? Is it like an x-box?

Either way, I'm sorry that it had that problem.:flowers: - for you.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

See Wikipedia, Jazzey 

Set-top box - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

:lol:  

Found it! - Set-top box - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (it has a pretty picture too!)

And I'm _*really*_ sorry Gooblax - now that I know what it is!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:  I was getting ready to give you something to look up too and then thought better of it...



Are you doing research for your upcoming book, _Chocolate Soup for the Soul _?


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

...I _*Really*_ need to start editing faster than you! :lol:

..It was a poor joke - that's why I removed it.  Hope I didn't offend.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

> ..It was a poor joke - that's why I removed it.  Hope I didn't offend.


I didn't notice anything.  You are editing too quickly


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

> Chicken Soup for the Volunteer's Soul,



...So I won't be lonely!  With the chocolate addendum of course! 



> I didn't notice anything. You are editing too quickly


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Not enough calories


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

:homer:  ummm, calories


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

> Not enough calories



With caramelized bananas and poutine on the side.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Thread about easing loneliness*

Oh, good.  I was getting worried.   Now I guess I'll cancel my order for ice cream cake:

SupersizedMeals.com - Carvel's Worlds Largest Ice Cream Cake


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Thread about easing loneliness*



Daniel said:


> Oh, good.  I was getting worried.   Now I guess I'll cancel my order for ice cream cake:



If you don't cancel it Daniel, just remember to place your for these too.

http://content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/91090.jpg

http://www.jdrf.org/images/Chapters_and_Affiliates/rocky_mountain_chapter/pepto%20bismol.jpg

http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/070308/070308_ambulance_hmed_9a.hmedium.jpg


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

And the ambulance is too funny.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

and a good doctor with this specialty on stand by, might not be a bad idea either 

Gastrointestinal tract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mari (Jan 2, 2009)

rder: I am eating an apple. :heart: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

:lol: Mari


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Mari said:


> rder: I am eating an apple. :heart: Mari



Reverse psychology at work?


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

Mari said:


> rder: I am eating an apple. :heart: Mari



At least you won't need this Mari, http://msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/070308/070308_ambulance_hmed_9a.hmedium.jpg  Like Daniel will


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

:homer:

http://www.competitiveeaters.com/images/108_000.JPG


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the reverse psychology just kicked in    I will start defrosting the frozen blueberries


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

... I had steamed broccoli and carrots with rice wine vinegar for diner - no guilt _here_. Hunger maybe, but no guilt!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Jazzey, there's no reason to be steamed     Just calm down and put the carrot down       And please, stop drinking the rice wine


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

....Oh, you sensed that undertow did you?!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

I had Mc Donalds :lmao:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Jazzey, there's no reason to be steamed     Just calm down and put the carrot down       And please, stop drinking the rice wine



:lol:



Jazzey said:


> ....Oh, you sensed that undertow did you?!




:teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I had Mc Donalds :lmao:



I recommend getting their fries then going to KFC for the gravy :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I recommend getting their fries then going to KFC for the gravy :funny:



:lol: I use to do that when I worked at the mall! :lol:  The KFC people looked at me funny when all I ordered was a small gravy :rofl:

After KFC went to those horrible crispy fries.  I use to love KFC's fries and gravy before, with Katcup, vinegar and black pepper! 

Yumm!


:homer:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Katcup, vinegar and black pepper!



Ketchup already has enough vinegar for me :noidea:



> I use to do that when I worked at the mall!


I was going to try it myself after reading people mentioning it, but their gravy isn't always vegetarian.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Ketchup already has enough vinegar for me :noidea:



I am Canadian remember   Never enough vinager :lol:



> I was going to try it myself after reading people mentioning it, but their gravy isn't always vegetarian.



I believe it is chicken gravy.  But I do know, in the US, there is more selection at KFC.  We can't get the corn or biscuts here


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

NicNak said:


> But I do know, in the US, there is more selection at KFC.  We can't get the corn or biscuts here



Wow, that's surprising. When I was in college,  I actually went to KFC once and just ordered biscuits to take home


----------



## NicNak (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to Buffalo once and that was the only recognizable place we could find to eat :yikes3:  We drove around a long time trying to find a place for dinner.  We had tickets to an ice show at the arena

So I ordered the side orders of corn, biscuits and fries or something.


----------

